# Shrouded Monster



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another beauty for Mac to hate



















47mm of sex on a strap


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

305 dollars

Seiko Prospex Shrouded Monster Baby Tuna Watch SRP641K1 SRP639K1 SRP637K1


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I think I might be in love!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Why can't I find this on the seiko website?

SRP637K1


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Some lovely pictures on the bay................................ :yes:

131410839113


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mcb2007 said:


> Another beauty for Mac to hate


Wrong, that is kewl B)

My main objection to the standard 200m Monster is it`s totally fugly afterthought of a crown guard :yucky:

Oh, & the the cut outs in the 200`s case sides don`t help :thumbsdown:


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Very cool looking Seiko. Thanks for posting pics I wasn't aware of that model :thumbup:

Dave


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, liking that :thumbup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

actually much less bad looking than i though it would be on opening the thread.

the shroud does away with the bloody 'orrible monster crown guard - could still do with modded dial and rehaut/chapter though ... and perhaps contrasting sencond sweep.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Another beauty for Mac to hate
> ...


 :swoon:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


Haha, this ^^^^^

Nicee watch btw!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


That's what I would have put if the iPad could do smileys, wonders will never cease


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Why was the 200m version given the nick name Monster? :huh:

Could it be due to that ridiculous crown guard? Also the cut-outs on the case side, they look ok if the bezel is not turned but when it is - what a mess  I`m sorry but Imo the standard 200M Monster really does look like a dogs dinner :yucky:

The shrouded mentioned in this thread & the 100m `Lite` versions are, imo, way better looking


----------

